# EBJD or BGJD or... EBGJD? lol



## Stitch (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi folks.
I need help putting an ID on my purchase.

This is Jack, my EBJD... (At least I think it might be)

Went to an LFS looking for an EBJD.
The fish which was nearly pitch black...
had a red dorsal highlight and some light lavender spots on the tail.
I said... "That doesn't look like any of the EBJD's I have seen all over the internet."

They said it was normally 20. But they gave me a discount for 15.
The eye looked kind of weird. But I guess I kind of bought it on risk.
Took him home... a week later, it looked as if I have a new fish. Actually, even today, his color has changed again.

I think he's blind in his right eye. And he currently lives in a tank with
1 gourami
Some albino barbs.
3 blood fin tetras
2 clowns
2 bi-colored rainbows. 
Live plants.

They get along fine. The gourami dominates the tank though.

Is this an EBJD or a Blue Gene Jack?
Most the pics I see... he looks like a mix between the 2 but I can't tell.

His level of black stripes also changes in darkness . Once in awhile the black will go away replaced by grey.

Thanks in advance.

First day home from the LFS... mostly pitch black.









...and now

















...and now


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

It doesn't look like either a standard JD or the average EBJD, to me, and I'm not expert. It does, however, look very pretty and I'd actually prefer this over an EBJD if it was me


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I only see EBJD. Black is often a sign of severe stress/illness and I'm happy to see you nursed that guy back from the brink!


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

http://bluejax.co.uk/pgallery.aspx

So much more white/electric blue in these fish than yours. I'm sure Number6 is right and it is an EBJD, but I personally think it looks better than most EBJDs I've seen. Of course, I prefer the regular JD to the EB anyway, so I'm probably biased.


----------



## Stitch (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback all.

It's strange... his aqua is getting more aqua but he still has a black pinstripe down the middle of his head. The colors he is producing is awesome. He's starting to get a little more brave and starting to challenge the gourami who has been punking him for the last few weeks.

Had 1 previous tank of Parrot Fish with a turtle for 8 years. But the 2 parrots passed in the last 12 months. (Overfed by my caretaker when I left the country for a month)

But this fish, I stare at constantly. I think I stare at this fish more than I did my parrots or the fish in my reef tank because of the massive shift in color changing over the last few weeks... days even. Now I just hope he doesn't trash all the plants I have in there, lol. (Mostly anubias, ferns, and some grass)


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

bloody weird, I like it! I'd own one in a heart beat!, I'd get em a mate and breed him! assuming you know for sure it is a he.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I understand that EBJDs are very hard to breed with EBJDs and you have to keep crossing em back to wild type (or EBJD gene carriers) and selecting the young. Hence many EBJDs will come out rather untypical and or varried because they are a selected line that requires crossing back to wild type to keep it going.

Must say I think you lucked in with that one, looks rather good now, despite a rather poor beginning. It was I guess dumped on the market young with the gene carriers, as not being colourful enough to grow on and sell at a premium when larger. :wink:

But then I guess there is no way of telling what it has in its makeup from that sourse Blue genes and EBJD genes may all be mixed up. Bit confused by the pic with two fish. Have you one or two of these guys?


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

gage said:


> bloody weird, I like it! I'd own one in a heart beat!, I'd get em a mate and breed him! assuming you know for sure it is a he.


I agree, I love the black base color he has and his fins look even and appropriately proportioned.

However, they are still young and this could all change, so keep us posted.

They remind me of the EBJD ormed was breeding (per prior post). I have always wanted one like his. Not to dawg on my EBJD or anyone elseÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s, but so many I see on the internet and in aquariums are almost all powder blue with extremely long uneven tail fins and weak ragged other fins. I guess it is all preference but I like a clean looking strong fin.

The only feature I see that is undesirable by some people is his snout looks slightly "beaked"... we will see how it develops as he grows.

Also nice work bringing him back to health, some of the earlier photos he looks like he even had some sort of fungus growing on his eye.

Here is a pick or ormed's EBJD... hopefully yours turns out just as great.









link to the thread... http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... ight=ormed


----------

